# Praktiken



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo^^.
Am Montag muss jeder Schüler in der 10. Klasse aus unserer Schule in einen Betrieb und eine Woche dort die Arbeitswelt erkunden. Dieses Programm heißt BOGY (Berufsorientierung am Gymnasium). Ich werde zu einem Physiotherapeuten gehen. 
Nun wollte ich mal wissen, wo ihr eure Praktika währen der Schulzeit (von mir aus auch danach^^) gemacht habt.


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. Oktober 2009)

Der Plural von Pratikum ist Praktika *klugscheiss* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab damals beim BOGY bei meinem Onkel im Restaurant (in der Küche) gearbeitet...war überhaupt nicht mein Ding, aber war ne lässige Zeit.


----------



## EspCap (17. Oktober 2009)

Achja, das BOGY... steht bei mir auch in ner Woche an, auch wenn wir als letzter G9-Jahrgang das in der 11. machen.
Ich geh ins Rechenzentrum der Uniklinik, dürfte ganz interesannt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallo^^.
> Am Montag muss jeder Schüler in der 10. Klasse aus unserer Schule in einen Betrieb und eine Woche dort die Arbeitswelt erkunden. Dieses Programm heißt BOGY (Berufsorientierung am Gymnasium). Ich werde zu einem Physiotherapeuten gehen.
> Nun wollte ich mal wissen, wo ihr eure Praktika währen der Schulzeit (von mir aus auch danach^^) gemacht habt.



Hab grad genau den selben mist, nur das ich in der 8ten Gym bin-.-
Dabei seh ich mich ein wenig ueberfordert, nicht gut genug vorbereitet.
Und bin genauso ratlos (naja, nicht wirklich, hab mich schon erkundigt und so, aber meine chancen stehen trotzdem sehr schlecht, bei meinen Vorstellungen vom Zukuenftigen Job.)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> DU AUCH?
> Hab grad genau den selben mist, nur das ich in der 8ten Gym bin-.-
> Und bin genauso ratlos (naja, nicht wirklich, hab mich schon erkundigt und so, aber meine chancen stehen trotzdem sehr schlecht, bei meinen Vorstellungen vom Zukuenftigen Job.)



Was? Findest keinen Platz oder wie?


----------



## Rexo (17. Oktober 2009)

_
2 beim Bäcker und eins bei einem Friseur_


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ich hab bereits etwas in aussicht, aber ich glaub nicht das ich als Manager bei einem Kleinunternehmen die Berufsorientierungstage verbringen kann.
Obwohl eine kleine Chance dank einem Bekannten besteht, das ich halt einem echten Manager nachrennen + zuschaun + bei kleinaufgaben helfen kann.


/edit 
klein wenig verwirrt.
Das was bei mir ist ist laut wiki Berufsorientierung(BO), ein wenig anders


----------



## Ol@f (17. Oktober 2009)

War bei THQ. War bissel langweilig :i


----------



## Meriane (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich war im Rechtsreferat vom Klinkikum, war relativ langweilig ^^
Mein Berufswunsch heute ist was ganz anderes


----------



## Dini (17. Oktober 2009)

*Ärmel, hochkrempel, anpack und schiiiiiieb*


----------



## Marvîn (17. Oktober 2009)

Meins steht jetzt auch an, ich gehe in ein Tonstudio. 
Dürfte interessant werden, Aufnahme und bearbeitung mitzuerleben, 
da ich sehr musikfokussiert bin und selber in einer Band spiele.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

ich hab und werde meine praktika iner küche gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
koch ftw


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mein Praktikum beim Tierartzt gemacht ^^
War ganz interessant, sollte den Tierartzt aber wenigstens kennen oder Kunde sein xD

p.s. Nein, ich hab keiner Kuh hinten reingelangt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab und werde meine praktika iner küche gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das ist mein *Plan B*

Falls alles schiefgeht hab ich immernoch einen hang zum Kochen^^


----------



## TheGui (17. Oktober 2009)

einmal Raumausstatter sachen schleppen und Böden rausreißen und dan noch im Kindergarten. ^^


----------



## Thorfold (17. Oktober 2009)

Habe vor nächstes Jahr ein Praktikum bei der Firma Klug zu machen , und später vielleicht auch mal dort als Anwendungsentwickler einzusteigen , obwohl die Games Branche mein Traum wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Oktober 2009)

Bei ner Bank am Schalter
bei nem Elektriker (war voll der shice ich hasse den typ seit dem praktikum)
bei nem unternehmen in der personalabteilung


----------



## Teal (17. Oktober 2009)

Einmal ebenfalls bei einem Elektriker (hatte mir da allerdings etwas anderes drunter vorgestellt...) und dann bei einer Tageszeitung. Dann noch mal was später in einer Werbeagentur, wo ich dann meine Lehre als Mediengestalter beendet habe. Erst vor Kurzem: Bei buffed in der Redaktion - aber das war laaaange nach der Schulzeit. Fällt somit leider als mögliche Alternative weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (17. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bei nem Elektriker (war voll der shice ich hasse den typ seit dem praktikum)



Haha, wie geil.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Oktober 2009)

Und bis zum 27.11 muss ich dann nen 7 seitigen Bericht darüber schreiben. Ihr werdet ihn dann kontrollieren dürfen :*.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

Mein erstes Schulpraktika war ich ein Metallbauarbeiter....-.-
boah *kotz* ey...da darfst in der Kälte, mitten im Winter auf irgendnem Dach ner großen Firma ne Notleiter hinbauen...ich hab mir so was von derbe den Arsch abgefroren...


----------



## Laz0rgun (17. Oktober 2009)

LVL Lebensmittel- und Veterinärlabor GMBH, auch ab Montag <.<

Mal sehen wies wird


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Oktober 2009)

da fällt mir ein bei dem Threadtitel muss ich an sexpraktiken denken :O


----------



## dragon1 (18. Oktober 2009)

uuuuund mein lieblingsbildchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (18. Oktober 2009)

einmal in einem restaurant und einmal im rewe ._.

und demnächst (dienstag) ein vorstellungsgespräch für ein praktikum als grafikdesigner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (18. Oktober 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> [...]
> ein vorstellungsgespräch für ein praktikum als grafikdesigner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sicher, dass es Grafikdesigner ist? Weil das fällt normal unter Studium. Kann es sein, dass es sich ansonsten um ein Praktikum als Mediengestalter (= Ausbildungsberuf) handelt? 
Wünsche Dir da viel Glück, dass man Dir da auch anständig was zeigt - ist leider nicht überall Gang und Gebe.


----------



## advanced08 (18. Oktober 2009)

Mediengestalter ist richtig, dachte das wäre das gleiche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Oktober 2009)

Einmal hab ich ein Praktikum als Koch gemacht, dann jetzt im Frühjahr als Erzieher inner Kinderkrippe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für den Bericht vom Praktikum inner Kinderkrippe hab ich ne 1- bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten kommt wohl mächstes Frühjahr noch Versuchsküche und das solls dann auch gewesen sein.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Oktober 2009)

BOGY...komisch, noch nie unter der Abkürzung gehört.

Ich war zwei Wochenlang beim Bäcker meines Vertrauns. Geniale zwei Wochen. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Musste um 3 Uhr aufstehen, zu Fuß dahin, um 4 anfangen und um 9 bis 10 Uhr war ich schon fertig und hatte einen freien Tag. Echt super. Ich war fertig, da haben die anderen erst angefangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (19. Oktober 2009)

musste gezwungenermaßen ein praktikum im altersheim machen...
leider war ich nicht wirklich brav und meine ma hat mich 6 wochen in den sommerferien dort hinverfrachtet... -.-
war furchtbar, bin gar nicht damit klar gekommen das die leute da ständig sterben und recht lausig behandelt werden...

2tes praktikum war als bürokauffrau, dort hat man dann mein talent bemerkt und mich als mediengestalter eingestellt <3


----------



## sympathisant (19. Oktober 2009)

polizei .. war lustig auf streife mitzufahren, tatorte zu sehen und n bisschen mit dem equip spielen zu können. ;-)


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> polizei .. war lustig auf streife mitzufahren, tatorte zu sehen und n bisschen mit dem equip spielen zu können. ;-)


dabei n paar kollegen erschossen?

*peng*
P1: Verdammt es hat harald erwischt
P2: ach das war nur der praktikant der übt
P1: ja mir scheißegal das war jetzt schon der 4te Kollege in 1ner woche so schnell können wir die gar nciht ausbilden wie die über den haufen geschossen werden.
P2: siehs als bildungsauftrag.. *beißt in seine leberkässemmel*


----------



## sympathisant (19. Oktober 2009)

*g*

waffen und munition durfte ich natürlich nicht in die hand nehmen ...


----------



## Manowar (19. Oktober 2009)

Gas,Wasser,Schei**e 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War eigentlich immer ganz locker und war dabei noch nen schönes Training..aber auf Dauer würde ich das nie machen wollen.
Was immer spaßig war..den dicken Stemmhammer über den Kopf halten zu müssen und ne Wand zunichte machen.


----------



## advanced08 (19. Oktober 2009)

blubb ab mittwoch ein praktikum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Oktober 2009)

Vor dem ersten Praktikum wusste ich noch garnicht was ich mal machen möchte und bin dann mehr oder weniger durch Zufall zu KPMG gekommen. Das war sehr interessant und ich habe mein zweites Praktiukum ebenfalls dort absolviert. Und wie es so kommen sollte... mit dem dritten habe ich alle Praktika bei KPMG absolviert.

Und jetzt ratet mal wo ich arbeite... richtig, für PwC. Hrhrhr...


----------



## neo1986 (21. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab bis jetzt 3 gemacht:
1.IT Systemmechaniker (ich glaube so heist das?!?!)
2.Elektriker
3.Triebwerksmechaniker


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

Triebwerkmechaniker XD. Kann man falsch verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Malldaniss (21. Oktober 2009)

Gartencenter.... 

hatte ein vorteil und ein nachteil-------->   Vorteil: immer mittwochs nach der arbeit, wird mit dem chef ein kasten bier auf seine kosten gekillt.

                                                             Nachteil: das einzige was man da machen darf ist den hof kehren


----------



## Potpotom (21. Oktober 2009)

Malldaniss schrieb:


> Nachteil: das einzige was man da machen darf ist den hof kehren


Die Herren sind sich offensichtlich nicht im Klaren darüber, was dieses Praktikum eigentlich bewirken soll. Schade, verpasste Chance würde ich mal so sagen.

Schade für dich, reine Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Camô (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Triebwerkmechaniker XD. Kann man falsch verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wohl nur wenn man jung ist ... woran hast du denn gedacht?


----------



## Camô (21. Oktober 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Die Herren sind sich offensichtlich nicht im Klaren darüber, was dieses Praktikum eigentlich bewirken *soll*. Schade, verpasste Chance würde ich mal so sagen.
> 
> Schade für dich, reine Zeitverschwendung.



Kann. Ich kenne kaum Leute, die durch ihre damaligen Praktikas an ihre heutigen Jobs/ Ausbildungen etc. gekommen sind.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Oktober 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Kann. Ich kenne kaum Leute, die durch ihre damaligen Praktikas an ihre heutigen Jobs/ Ausbildungen etc. gekommen sind.


Nein, ich meinte schon soll... das Praktikum an sich *soll* den Praktikanten auf den weiteren Weg vorbereiten, den entsprechenden Beruf vermitteln und eventuelle Defizite aufzeigen. Auf die Branche bezogen, *soll* das Praktikum fähige Leute binden und vor allem, fördern. In einigen Fällen sogar personelle Resourcen für die Zukunft schaffen - was üblicherweise relativ häufig geschieht, zumindest bei vorhandenem Potenzial bzw. wenn dieses denn entdeckt wurde.

In seinem Fall... absolute Zeitverschwendung, was sehr schade ist und nach "billiger" Arbeitskraft aussieht.

Aber gut, vielleicht gehe ich zu ideologisch an die Sache heran.


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte schon soll... das Praktikum an sich *soll* den Praktikanten auf den weiteren Weg vorbereiten, den entsprechenden Beruf vermitteln und eventuelle Defizite aufzeigen. Auf die Branche bezogen, *soll* das Praktikum fähige Leute binden und vor allem, fördern. In einigen Fällen sogar personelle Resourcen für die Zukunft schaffen - was üblicherweise relativ häufig geschieht, zumindest bei vorhandenem Potenzial bzw. wenn dieses denn entdeckt wurde.
> 
> In seinem Fall... absolute Zeitverschwendung, was sehr schade ist und nach "billiger" Arbeitskraft aussieht.
> 
> Aber gut, vielleicht gehe ich zu ideologisch an die Sache heran.


Der Job, den ich jetzt hab ist quasi genau das, was ich ab der zweiten Hälfte des Praktikums in unserer Firma gemacht hab. In der ersten Hälfte gabs grosses Einarbeiten und kleine Übungsprojekte und in der zweiten Hälfte wurde ich zu 100% produktiv eingesetzt. Was ich jetzt mache ist quasi das Selbe, das ich während dieser zweiten Hälfte gemacht habe. Somit gabs auch gar keinen merkbaren Unterschied vom Praktikum zur Feststelle, ausser dass ich insgesamt nen viel besseren Arbeitsvertrag hab als vorher.
Mit Praktika kanns mal so, mal so gehn. Bei mir war von Anfang an die Rede, dass es ein Praktikum als Vorbereitung für die Festanstellung sein soll und nicht einfach nur damit sie ne günstige Arbeitskraft haben oder jemanden, der den Schrott erledigt, den sonst keiner machen will. Am besten ists halt im Voraus gut abzuklären, was die Firma unter einem Praktikum versteht und ob ein Interesse überhaupt da ist, jemanden nach Ablauf des Praktikums fest anzustellen.


----------



## H2OTest (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
Ich hab  mich grade durch den Thread gelesen und gesehen das einige Leute ihre Praktika ganz gut fanden oder auch nicht.
Das Problem das ich habe, ist, dass ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll.
FAlls wer Vorschläge hat ich wohne in Niedersachesen und Braunschweig Wolfsburg wäre möglich

Mfg


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

die viel größere frage ist was willst du mal machen?


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hab  mich grade durch den Thread gelesen und gesehen das einige Leute ihre Praktika ganz gut fanden oder auch nicht.
> Das Problem das ich habe, ist, dass ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll.
> FAlls wer Vorschläge hat ich wohne in Niedersachesen und Braunschweig Wolfsburg wäre möglich
> ...


Was heisst "dass ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll"? Wie alt bist Du, was hast Du gelernt, gehst Du noch zur Schule oder bist Du fertig damit? Hast Du die Schule abgebrochen? Hast Du ein Studium abgeschlossen? Was sind Deine Interessen? Schwebt Dir ein bestimmtes Praktikum vor oder willst Du nur wissen, was es so gibt? Deine Infos sind ein Bisschen spärlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (21. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was heisst "dass ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll"? Wie alt bist Du, was hast Du gelernt, gehst Du noch zur Schule oder bist Du fertig damit? Hast Du die Schule abgebrochen? Hast Du ein Studium abgeschlossen? Was sind Deine Interessen? Schwebt Dir ein bestimmtes Praktikum vor oder willst Du nur wissen, was es so gibt? Deine Infos sind ein Bisschen spärlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin 14, also habe ich noch nichts spezifisches gelernt, meine Interessen hmm kann ich nicht sagen ich spiele gerne Pc und interessier mich auch ein wenig dafür also html grafiken, wobei ich darin nicht sehr gut bin.

Wenn ich wüsste was ich werden will, würde ich nicht hier fragen. (Raumfahrt und jaa Waffen interesseieren mich auch noch)

Mfg


----------



## Legelion (21. Oktober 2009)

Achtung: Opa-Alarm^^

Fand das Thema aber einfach zu schön, um dran vorbei zu lesen. Mein Parktikum ist jetz schon 24 Jahre her. Damals mussten wir noch 2 Wochen ins Praktikum und soweit ich mich erinnere, haben gefühlte 99% meiner Mitschüler heute einen anderen Beruf, als damals im Praktikum probiert.

Ich war damals am hiesigen Amtsgerich als Justizangestellten-Anwärter (hieß echt so^^) und fand es eigtentlich recht spannend. Mein Hauptbetätigungsfeld war die Grundbuchabteilung; also viel raussuchen für Notare und Kopien ect. 

Aber das Beste war, dass ich täglich bei den verschiedenen Gerichtsverhandlungen zuschauen konnte, wann immer ich Lust dazu hatte. Auch das Stöbern in den Grundbüchern mir bekannter Leute war nicht uninteressant^^.

@TE - danke für diesen Kick in meine Memory-Abteilung^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

Legelion schrieb:


> Achtung: Opa-Alarm^^
> 
> Fand das Thema aber einfach zu schön, um dran vorbei zu lesen. Mein Parktikum ist jetz schon 24 Jahre her. Damals mussten wir noch 2 Wochen ins Praktikum und soweit ich mich erinnere, haben gefühlte 99% meiner Mitschüler heute einen anderen Beruf, als damals im Praktikum probiert.
> 
> ...


Würde auch gerne bei Verhandlungen zuschauen...Finde sowas auch interessant!


----------



## Naho (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde diese Sommerferien 8 Wochen bei ner Firma arbeiten die Kraftwerke baut^^
Hab letzten Sommer in ner Fabrik gearbeitet wo ich Sauergemüse in Gläser stopfen durft. Man hat zwar gut verdient aber einmal reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (21. Oktober 2009)

Besuche zurzeit die 12te Klasse und hatte leider noch nicht die Möglichkeit ein Praktikum zu machen, gut in der 11ten Klasse ist an meiner Schule ein 2 wöchiges Praktikum vorgesehen (immer die letzten 2 Wochen vor den Osterferien), aber zeitgleich haben 25 Schüler der Jahrgangsstufe dann immer die Möglichkeit für einen 3 wöchigen USA Austausch (2 Wochen Praktikumszeit + 1 Woche Osterferien), nunja und ich war halt unter den glücklichen 25 und habe so mein Praktikum versäumt, aber nächstes Jahr werde ich denke ich noch ~ 2 machen, eins als *Fachinformatiker* und eins als *Mediengestalter*!

mfg
Tyro

PS: Find den Thread echt interessant!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (22. Oktober 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich bin 14, also habe ich noch nichts spezifisches gelernt, meine Interessen hmm kann ich nicht sagen ich spiele gerne Pc und interessier mich auch ein wenig dafür also html grafiken, wobei ich darin nicht sehr gut bin.
> 
> Wenn ich wüsste was ich werden will, würde ich nicht hier fragen. (Raumfahrt und jaa Waffen interesseieren mich auch noch)
> 
> Mfg


Also je nachdem wo Du wohnst wirds vermutlich in Deiner Stadt (oder wenn Du in nem Dorf wohnst in der nächstbesten Stadt) irgendwas wie ein Berufsinformationszentrum oder sowas geben. Eventuell musst Du Dich im Voraus anmelden. Kosten tut das aber normalerweise nix. Dort kannst Du dann zB sone Multiple-Choce-Liste ausfüllen, in dem viele verschiedene Fragen über Deine Persönlichkeit und Deine Interessen stehen. Eine Frage wäre dann zB:
"Ich arbeite gern mit Tieren" [ ] Sehr gern [ ] Gern [ ] Weniger gern [ ] Gar nicht gern
Also das ist jetzt einfach mal son Beispiel, wie das dann effektiv ist wirst Du schon sehn. Danach wird Deine Liste ausgewertet, was durchaus ne Weile dauern kann und die Person, die das ausgewertet hat, kann Dir dann ein paar Berufe oder Berufsrichtungen vorschlagen.
Bei diesem Link findest Du eine Liste der Adressen der Berufsinformationszentren in Deutschland. Einfach rechts auf " BIZ-Adressenliste" klicken. Oder aber Du nutzt gleich diesen Direktlink zum PDF. Solltest Du nicht von Deutschland sein, musst Du halt sagen, woher Du kommst, dann schau ich mal, ob ich sone Liste für das entsprechende Land finde.
Auf der Seite gibts übrigens auch sonstige Ausbildungstips.

Ansonsten generell: dass man in dem Alter nicht unbedingt weiss, was man machen will, ist normal. Zumindest bei mir wars auch so. Ich hab mich damals noch für Recht und Klage interessiert und mir dann überlegt, Anwalt zu werden. In ner Schnupperwoche bei nem Anwalt hab ich dann aber festgestellt, dass das nicht wirklich was für mich ist. Insofern finde ich Schnupperwochen ne super Sache, da man dort wirklich rausfindet, ob das so ist, wie man sich das vorstellt oder nicht. Danach hab ich mich dann entschieden, Softwareentwickler zu werden, was ich auch geworden bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber sich informieren ist sicher ne gute Sache. Es gibt unzählige Berufe in allen möglichen Bereichen, die man sich vorstellen kann und sogar in solchen Bereichen, von denen man sich das eher weniger vorstellen kann. Drum geh doch einfach mal in son Zentrum und informiere Dich, das ist mein Tip für Dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

hihi ich wollt immer zur bank dann irgendwas mit recht machen und jetzt mach ich werbeunterlagen und finds saugeil XDD
soviel zum Thema ich weiß nciht was ich machen will ich habs gewusst und rausgefunden das ist alles mist :>


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> ...



Danke für deinen hilfreichen Beitrag


----------



## Shinar (28. November 2009)

Mache mein Praktikum derzeit beim Kanton* (die Dienststelle ist für Bildung und Lehren zuständig).

*Das ist bei euch ein Bundesland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Petersburg (28. November 2009)

Ich hatte bisher erst 1 Praktikum bei Rheinkalk ( 3 wochen) und habe da 3 Wochen eigentlich nur die Halle gefegt und beim Flexen zugesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Ich bin 13, und habe endlich mein Praktikum gefunden^^ Beim Spar als "Marktmanagerassistent" 
Wie ich zu der Wahl gekommen bin, bzw wie ich mich beworben habe:
Seit ich ganz klaein bin, hab ich immer spass daran gehabt, moeglichst schlau gewinne zu erzielen, mit leuten zu verhandeln, sowohl im rl als auch in Spielen.
Da auch Zahlen mich interessieren, hab ich mir gedacht, das ein beruf im wirtschaftswesen etwas fuer mich ist.
Wo koennte ich beginnen, sobald ich die HAK abgeschlossen habe? Welche Berufe sind realistisch ohne Berufserfahrung, haben aber gute Moeglichkeiten aufzusteigen?
Ich will bei Praktikum schliesslich etwas tun, was ich spaeter gebrauchen kann, bzw die Zukunftsaussichten einzuschaetzen.

Im vorraus hab ich im internet einzelne Firmenseiten angeschaut, welche stellen es ueberhaupt gibt, und welche mir im spaeteren leben zusagen wuerden.

Dann hab ich mich mit einem Sako und weisser Hose ausgestattet, mir ne "Ordentliche" Frisur verpasst und habe alle Moeglichkeiten beim schopfe ergriffen - und siehe da, nach 5 absagen ( 3 Billas 1 Hofer 1 Lidl...) hab ich eine Stelle fuers Praktikum gefunden, und mir wurde versprochen, dass ich die meisten Seiten dieser Taetigkeit kennenlernen kann.


Hoffe meine eigenen erfahrungen konnten dir auch ein wenig weiterhelfen.


----------



## Dominau (29. November 2009)

Ich habe jetzt auch gerade meine Praktikumszeit abgeschlossen. Die Firma bei der ich war ist vielleicht nicht so bekannt..ART.
Ist eine Firma in Hockenheim die Steuerungssysteme, Gehäuse, usw.. baut. 
Ich hatte gleich einen einblick in zwei Berufe.Einzelhandelskaufmann und Mechatroniker.
Mechatroniker war einer der Berufe die mich schon voher intressierten. Aber Einzelhandelskaufmann überhaupt nicht und durch dieses Praktikum
lernte ich den Beruf kennen und fand ihn toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. November 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch gerade meine Praktikumszeit abgeschlossen. Die Firma bei der ich war ist vielleicht nicht so bekannt..ART.
> Ist eine Firma in Hockenheim die Steuerungssysteme, Gehäuse, usw.. baut.
> Ich hatte gleich einen einblick in zwei Berufe.Einzelhandelskaufmann und Mechatroniker.
> Mechatroniker war einer der Berufe die mich schon voher intressierten. Aber Einzelhandelskaufmann überhaupt nicht und durch dieses Praktikum
> ...



dann weist du ja was du in deiner Zukunft machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (29. November 2009)

Also ich bin in der neuten Klasse und hab im januar Praktikum^^ Ich mach bei nem Anwalt xD


----------

